# wenig/wenige Schüler



## herrkeinname

Wenig(e) Schüler haben eine gute Note bekommen.
Wenig(e) Arbeitnehmer haben eine Lohnerhöhung bekommen.
Was ist in diesen Fällen korrekt? Wenig oder wenige?


----------



## Henryk

herrkeinname said:


> Wenig(e) Schüler haben eine gute Note bekommen.
> Wenig(e) Arbeitnehmer haben eine Lohnerhöhung bekommen.
> Was ist in diesen Fällen korrekt? Wenig oder wenige?


Grammatikalisch ist mein erster Gedanke "wenige", da Schüler zählbar sind - damit bist du auf der richtigen Seite. In der Umgangssprache höre ich häufiger "wenig Schüler", denke aber, dass keine Regel dies abdeckt und dies einfach Quatsch ist.


----------



## cyanista

herrkeinname, du hast immer die besten Fragen! Das ist wirklich gar nicht so einfach.

Der Duden sagt vage, wenig bleibe vor einem Substantiv im Plural recht häufig ungebeugt - aber das ist keine gute Erklärung, finde ich!

Nehmen wir zum Beispiel folgende Sätze:

_Schau doch mal, wie viele Menschen hier sind!

Schau doch mal, wie wenig Menschen hier sind!_

"Menschen" ist ohne Frage zählbar und "viel" muss gebeugt werden. Aber was ist mit "wenig"? Kann man hier auch, _wie wenige Menschen_ sagen??? Würde ich nie, aber ist das falsch? 

Wie ihr seht, habe ich auch nur Fragen.


----------



## herrkeinname

Die Aussagen meiner Vorredner stehen eigentlich im Widerspruch zueinander. Von meinem Gesichtspunkt (als Ausländer) klingt "wenige" viel besser und natürlicher.


----------



## Henryk

> "Menschen" ist ohne Frage zählbar und "viel" muss gebeugt werden. Aber was ist mit "wenig"? Kann man hier auch, _wie wenige Menschen_ sagen??? Würde ich nie, aber ist das falsch?
> 
> Wie ihr seht, habe ich auch nur Fragen.


Ich würde definitiv "wie wenig Menschen" sagen, schriftlich aber "wenige" nehmen. Das "e" erfordert nun einmal eine dritte Silbe und daher lässt man es einfach in der Umgangssprache weg. Einen anderen Sinn kann ich dahinter nicht entdecken.


----------



## Kajjo

Beide Versionen sind standardsprachlich korrekt. Siehe Canoo.net.

Die unflektierte Form wird häufig dann verwendet, wenn man die Menge als Gesamtheit und nicht die Menge als Summe aller Teile betrachtet. Es gibt keine strenge Regel, sondern Sprachgefühl und Gewohnheit entscheiden -- leider ganz und gar nicht befriedigend für die Deutschschüler hier, ich weiß.

_Hier sind aber wenig Menschen.

_Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn noch zusätzliche Adjektive dazukommen, gibt es einen deutlichen Bedeutungsunterschied.

Hier gibt es wenig gebildete Menschen. "Wenig "bezieht sich auf "gebildet".
Hier gibt es wenige gebildete Menschen. "Wenige" und "gebildete" beziehen sich auf Menschen.

Nach Duden, Bd. 9, Richtiges und Gutes Deutsch, gehören sowohl die endungslosen Formen von "wenig" als auch die mit Endung zum Standard. Sie werden unterschiedlich häufig verwendet und können kontextabhängig einen Bedeutungsunterschied haben, wie im Beispiel oben. Der Duden gibt als Beispiele u.a. _wenige/wenig gebildete Leute_ (mit Bedeutungsunterschied), _wenig/wenige Ausnahmen_, _wenig/wenige Augenblicke_.


----------



## Whodunit

Zusammenfassend aus Duden - Die Grammatik, Bd. 4:

- bei nicht zählbaren Substantiven: _Ich habe nur noch *wenig* Geld._
Ausnahme: Der Genitiv: _Er erfreute sich leider nur *wenigen* Beifalls._​- in zusammenfassender Bedeutung bei zählbaren Substantiven: _Im letzten Jahr gab es nur *wenig* Äpfel und Birnen._

- im Neutrum Singular: _Die betroffenen Bewohner konnten beim Hochwasser nur *wenig* retten._
Ausnahme: Vor allem der Dativ, aber nicht sehr gebräuchlich für "wenig", eher für "viel": _Ich bin mit *wenigem* einverstanden._​Und hier die Krönung:

Mit *vielem* hält man Haus, mit *wenig* kommt man aus. (Sprichwort)


----------



## gaer

Hutschi said:


> Wenn noch zusätzliche Adjektive dazukommen, gibt es einen deutlichen Bedeutungsunterschied.
> 
> Hier gibt es wenig gebildete Menschen. "Wenig "bezieht sich auf "gebildet".
> Hier gibt es wenige gebildete Menschen. "Wenige" und "gebildete" beziehen sich auf Menschen.


I'm totally lost. What is the difference?

There are few educated men here. Am I misunderstanding this simple sentence? And are there two meanings?  

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> - in zusammenfassender Bedeutung bei zählbaren Substantiven: _Im letzten Jahr gab es nur *wenig* Äpfel und Birnen._


Canoo.net
Er besitzt nur wenige Bücher. seltener:  Er besitzt nur wenig Bücher.

Results 1 - 7 of about 13 for "nur wenig Äpfel".
Results 1 - 10 of about 25 for "nur wenige Äpfel".

I don't know why Kajjo's statement about both being used and it just being a matter of style and feel is not a good enough answer. Why do we always have to make things so incredibly complicated?

Why does there always have to be one and only one right answer?  <frustrated>

Gaer


----------



## Henryk

gaer said:


> I'm totally lost. What is the difference?
> 
> There are few educated men here. Am I misunderstanding this simple sentence? And are there two meanings?
> 
> Gaer


Entweder sind die Leute wenig (=ein bisschen) gebildet (-> verständlich, aber unter gar keinen Umständen Vorzeigedeutsch) oder die Anzahl der gebildeten Leute ist wenig. Im ersten Beispiel Adverb, im Zweiten Adjektiv.

Ich nehme an, dass er das meinte.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> I'm totally lost. What is the difference?
> 
> There are few educated men here. Am I misunderstanding this simple sentence? And are there two meanings?
> 
> Gaer


 
Hier gibt es wenig (_Adverb zu gebildet_) gebildete Menschen.
==> There are some little educated people around here.
Hier gibt es wenige (_Adjektiv zu Menschen_) gebildete Menschen.
==> There are a few educated people around here.

Aber in der Umgangssprache würde man diesen Unterschied kaum machen und es versteht vom Kontext her, was gemeint ist.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Hier gibt es wenig (_Adverb zu gebildet_) gebildete Menschen.
> ==> There are some little educated people around here.


The problem is that "there are some _*little educated people*_ around here" does not make any sense, and I truly don't know what you mean! 


> Hier gibt es wenige (_Adjektiv zu Menschen_) gebildete Menschen.
> ==> There are a few educated people around here.


Note:

There are a few educated people around here. (??)

These are different in meaning:

1) There are a few educated people around here.
2) There are few educated people around here.

Do you understand the difference? 

Gaer


----------



## mustang72

gaer said:


> The problem is that "there are some _*little educated people*_ around here" does not make any sense, and I truly don't know what you mean!


That'll be *less educated people* or *few educated people*, I guess. Actually with your final statement you are spot on with the problem we have in that sentence with 'wenig/wenige'.

Je mehr ich hier die Vorschlaege lese komme ich zu der Ueberzeugung, dass ich immer wenn _wenige_ in Frage steht, ich das umgehen wuerde mit _nicht viele __. Wenige _klingt fuer mich irgendwie schrecklich und fast wie wenn man daraus eine Mehrzahl bilden will.

Wenig(e)*/Nicht viele* Schüler haben eine gute Note bekommen.
Wenig(e)*/Nicht viele* Arbeitnehmer haben eine Lohnerhöhung bekommen.
Hier gibt es wenige*/nicht viele* gebildete Menschen.


----------



## gaer

mustang72 said:


> That'll be *less educated people* or *few educated people*, I guess. Actually with your final statement you are spot on with the problem we have in that sentence with 'wenig/wenige'.


less educated people, fewer educated people
few educated people, not many educated people
a few educated people, fewer than a lot, less than none. 


> Je mehr ich hier die Vorschlaege lese komme ich zu der Ueberzeugung, dass ich immer wenn _wenige_ in Frage steht, ich das umgehen wuerde mit _nicht viele__. Wenige _klingt fuer mich irgendwie schrecklich und fast wie wenn man daraus eine Mehrzahl bilden will.
> 
> Wenig(e)*/Nicht viele* Schüler haben eine gute Note bekommen.


Few/not many students got a good grade.
Wenig(e)*/Nicht viele* Arbeitnehmer haben eine Lohnerhöhung bekommen.
[/QUOTE]
Few/not many workers/employees/etc. got/received a raise.


> Hier gibt es wenige*/nicht viele* gebildete Menschen.


There are few/not many educated people here.

That's how I would understand what you used here as examples. Context would probably make any of these 100% clear. It does not appear to me that the inclusion of or exclusion of "e" makes a definite, predictable difference.

For "a few" I would think that "ein paar" or "einige" would be appropriate.

I will immediately apologize if I am wrong, but so far I have found suggestions in this thread extremely confusing and misleading—and therefore not helpful at all.

Kajjo's post made complete sense, and if a member gives a sensible post, I wish other people would not always try to "improve it" by adding to it until it is completely ruined.

Gaer


----------



## beclija

I think what who wants to say is along the lines of:
"There are some poorly educated people"
(Where "poorly" translates "wenig" in adverbial usage.)

Übrigens, who, "wenige" würde ich hier nicht als Adjektiv sondern als Quantor bezeichnen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Why Not?

Hallo!

Vielleicht kann man dem Sprachgefühl nach korrekterweise sagen: "Hier sind aber wenig Menschen."

Aber in einem Satz wie "Nur wenig*e* Menschen kennen dieses Verfahren." muss das e- angehängt werden.

Dies wäre dann auch ein Beispiel für den zweiten von Kajo genannten Fall, dass man nämlich, wenn die flektierte Form verwendet wird, die Menge an (wenigen) Menschen als Summe ihrer Teile betrachtet (im obigen Beispiel sogar als lediglich in Gedanken gebildete Menge, als gedanklich zusammengestellte Gruppe).

Why Not?



Kajjo said:


> Beide Versionen sind standardsprachlich korrekt. Siehe Canoo.net.
> 
> Die unflektierte Form wird häufig dann verwendet, wenn man die Menge als Gesamtheit und nicht die Menge als Summe aller Teile betrachtet. Es gibt keine strenge Regel, sondern Sprachgefühl und Gewohnheit entscheiden -- leider ganz und gar nicht befriedigend für die Deutschschüler hier, ich weiß.
> 
> _Hier sind aber wenig Menschen.
> 
> _Kajjo


----------



## gaer

beclija said:


> I think what who wants to say is along the lines of:
> "There are some poorly educated people"
> (Where "poorly" translates "wenig" in adverbial usage.)


I think you are referring to this sentence:


			
				whodunit said:
			
		

> Hier gibt es wenig (_Adverb zu gebildet_) gebildete Menschen.


If wenig can be used to mean "people with very little education" or "poorly":

There are poorly educated people here/there are (fairly) uneducated people here.

Hier gibt es wenig gebildete Menschen/ Hier gibt es (ziemlich) ungebildete Menschen


> Übrigens, who, "wenige" würde ich hier nicht als Adjektiv sondern als Quantor bezeichnen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


There is no clear distiction between a "quantifier" and and "adjective" in English. "Few" is both in "a few people". It is an adjective modifying "people", but it also is a "quantifier" because it tells "how many". Numbers are the same. "Five" in "five people" is a quantifier, but it is also an adjective.

Is it more rigid in German?

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Why Not? said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Vielleicht kann man dem Sprachgefühl nach korrekterweise sagen: "Hier sind aber wenig Menschen."


This is precisely that point at when I am lost:

Results 1 - 4 of 4 for "Hier sind aber wenig".
Results 1 - 2 of 2 for "Hier sind aber wenige".

Who uses this structure? Add a plural noun and there are no hits.  

I would expect: 

"Nur wenige (Menschen) sind hier."
"Nur wenige (Schüler) sind ____"
wenige Schüler, sehr/zu wenige Schüler

I see that many people omit the "e" in some of these, but it appears to me that using the "e" is always correct.


> Aber in einem Satz wie "Nur wenig*e* Menschen kennen dieses Verfahren." muss das e- angehängt werden.


"nur wenige Menschen kennen …"
"Nur wenige kennen …"
"Zum Denken sind wenige Menschen geneigt, obwohl alle zum Rechthaben." 

I think I understand. I think I understood BEFORE this thread started. I think that "wenig" is also used sometimes and that's it's not wrong, strictly, but it is better with an "e" when expressing the meaning "few/not many/hardly any" when preceeding a plural noun.

Is there something I am still not getting?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> I don't know why Kajjo's statement about both being used and it just being a matter of style and feel is not a good enough answer. Why do we always have to make things so incredibly complicated?


That's my question, too. Personally, I believe such behaviour borders on intentional irritation or forum abuse as chat. OK, that is phrased a bit drastic, but why on earth making things _much_ more complicated than necessary? Why does everyone has to add a contribution even if everything is said and done?



> 1. Hier gibt es wenig gebildete Menschen. "Wenig "bezieht sich auf "gebildet".
> 2. Hier gibt es wenige gebildete Menschen. "Wenige" und "gebildete" beziehen sich auf Menschen.


This example is pure irritation and absolutely not related to the question at hand. These sentences are nothing more than playing with words -- using an exception to irritate readers.

Gaer, there are two possibilities: "wenig" can relate to "Menschen" or to "gebildete". Thus, the first sentence can mean both:

a) Hier gibt es (wenig gebildete) Menschen. "Here are people who are not well educated." 
b) hier gibt es wenig (gebildete Menschen). "Here are only few educated people."

It is just not true that sentence 1. always implies meaning a). To the contrary, 1. can mean both a) and b). Sentence 2 can only mean b), because the congruence of the adjectives makes it clear that "wenig" is attribute to "Menschen" and not an adverb modifying "gebildete".

Kajjo


----------



## cyanista

Kajjo said:
			
		

> That's my question, too. Personally, I believe such behaviour borders on intentional irritation or forum abuse as chat. OK, that is phrased a bit drastic, but why on earth making things _much_ more complicated than necessary? Why does everyone has to add a contribution even if everything is said and done?


Mir bleiben zwei Sachen schleierhaft: 

1) Warum antwortet man Gaer fast immer auf Englisch, obwohl er ausdrücklich das Gegenteil gewünscht hat?

2) Wer hat das Recht zu entscheiden, ob eine Antwort endgültig ist? Gibt es sie überhaupt, wenn es nicht um 2+2 und desgleichen geht? Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen/Kommentare, aber hier sind sie offensichtlich nicht wilkommen!


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:


> 1) Warum antwortet man Gaer fast immer auf Englisch, obwohl er ausdrücklich das Gegenteil gewünscht hat?


I think some people may have signatures and avatars turned off.


> 2) Wer hat das Recht zu entscheiden, ob eine Antwort endgültig ist?


No one, cyanista. I did not ever mean to censor anyone (which I could not do, in any case, since it's not the right of any member to do this), and if my opinion counts, I would rather have a discussion go on for hundreds of posts if that's what is necessary to finally get to the bottom of a matter.

I was expressing my own frustration, because the more I read, the more confused I became.

I did not sense any kind of consensus developing, nor did I see a definite division, with group A recommending one "solution" and group B recommending another. 


> Gibt es sie überhaupt, wenn es nicht um 2+2 und desgleichen geht? Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen/Kommentare, aber hier sind sie offensichtlich nicht wilkommen!


If you got that impression from me, I sincerely apologize not only to you but to the whole group.

In fact, I would like to post again myself, to see if I have understood the various points that have been made. If sincerely hope I will not add to the confusion.  

Gaer


----------



## mustang72

gaer said:


> I think some people may have signatures and avatars turned off.


Surprise, surprise ... ich meine, Ueberraschung Ueberraschung!


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:


> 1) Warum antwortet man Gaer fast immer auf Englisch, obwohl er ausdrücklich das Gegenteil gewünscht hat?


...weil man unbewußt automatisch zum Englischen wechselt, wenn man englische Beiträge liest. Bei allen anderen außer Gaer ist das eigentlich auch die richtige Wahl. Ich versuche, wenn immer ich daran denke, Gaer den Gefallen zu tun und auf Deutsch zu antworten.



> 2) Wer hat das Recht zu entscheiden, ob eine Antwort endgültig ist? Gibt es sie überhaupt, wenn es nicht um 2+2 und desgleichen geht? Ich hätte noch ein paar Fragen/Kommentare, aber hier sind sie offensichtlich nicht wilkommen!


Niemand hat das Recht dazu, Cyanista. Weder Gaer noch ich wollen hier irgendjemanden (und schon gar nicht Dich!) davon abhalten, weitere interessante Punkte zu erwähnen, die Antworten zu ergänzen oder verwandte Fragen zu stellen. Ganz im Gegenteil.

Aber hast nicht auch Du öfter den Eindruck, daß manche Beiträge wirklich nur noch hergeholt sind und die Dinge unnötig verkomplizieren? Für mich persönlich ist es ein Unterschied, ob man weitere Fragen hat oder wirklich eine neue Perspektive entdeckt hat oder nur als Muttersprachler Details anführt, die verwirrend und nicht wirklich zutreffend sind. Es ist frustrierend, in einem Moment der Klarheit und Zufriedenheit wieder neue Beiträge von Muttersprachlern zu lesen, die inhaltlich unzutreffend oder zumindest unpassend sind.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Manchmal ist es auch verkehrt, zu vereinfachen.
Kajjo hat richtigerweise darauf hingewiesen, dass es für
"Hier gibt es wenig gebildete Menschen." eine zweite Lesart gibt. 

Ich hatte nur darauf hinweisen wollen, dass die sehr einfache Bedeutung wenig=wenige nur in sehr einfachen Sätzen zutrifft und bereits durch Zusatz von Adjektiven nicht mehr zutrifft.

Nicht umsonst wird im Duden darauf hingewiesen, dass es einen von der Form abhängigen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen "wenig" und "wenige" geben kann.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo,

I think we need to be a bit more careful here:


			
				Hutschi said:
			
		

> 1. Hier gibt es wenig gebildete Menschen. "Wenig "bezieht sich auf "gebildet".
> 2. Hier gibt es wenige gebildete Menschen. "Wenige" und "gebildete" beziehen sich auf Menschen.





			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> This example is pure irritation and absolutely not related to the question at hand. These sentences are nothing more than playing with words -- using an exception to irritate readers.


In this case I found this point to be very important, and I'm happy that Hutschi brought it up.

Vor allem arme oder _*wenig gebildete*_ Eltern und Einwandererfamilien versäumen es nach Aussage der Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung, ihre Kinder zur «U7» bis «U9» zum Kinderarzt zu bringen.

source: 

Man pflegt dergleichen mit dem Hinweis auf die 'Alamoderei' im 18. Jahrhundert abzutun und vergißt, daß diese sich auf _*wenige Gebildete*_ beschränkte, während heute jede sprachliche Eselei durch die Massenmedien millionenfach vervielfältigt wird. (Quelle: _Süddeutsche Zeitung 1995_) 

Think about this carefully, from my point of view of someone who has not read a great deal of German. Suppose for a moment that "Vor allem arme oder" had been left out:

_*Wenig gebildete*_ Eltern und Einwandererfamilien versäumen es nach Aussage der Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung, ihre Kinder zur «U7» bis «U9» zum Kinderarzt zu bringen.

Do you see the possible "snafu"? 

Now, let's examine the information from Canoo Net:

Im Plural meistens flektiert (im Genitiv immer flektiert): 

Ich mache mir _*nur*_ wenige Gedanken. seltener: Ich mache mir *nur* wenig Gedanken. 
Er besitzt *nur* wenige Bücher. seltener: Er besitzt *nur* wenig Bücher. 

There are only two examples, and both use "nur". I did not notice that the first time. In fact, after examing these examples again, I would say that this explanation is far from helpful because _*there is not enough information*_.

Yes, there are times when people make a simple matter complicated, but after discussing this little "problem" with several people in PMs and in emails, I think it is a nasty little problem that deserves more discussion.

_*If anyone is to blame for making this thread unpleasant, I'm the one. I "jumped the gun".*_ 

Gaer, there are two possibilities: "wenig" can relate to "Menschen" or to "gebildete". Thus, the first sentence can mean both:

a) Hier gibt es (wenig gebildete) Menschen. "Here are people who are not well educated." 
b) hier gibt es wenig (gebildete Menschen). "Here are only few educated people."


			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> It is just not true that sentence 1. always implies meaning a). To the contrary, 1. can mean both a) and b). Sentence 2 can only mean b), because the congruence of the adjectives makes it clear that "wenig" is attribute to "Menschen" and not an adverb modifying "gebildete".


Hmm. Google "wenig gebildete Menschen" and scan the results. I looked and could only find the meaning "poorly educated people". I'm not saying that the other meaning is not possible, but in this phrase doesn't it seem rather unlikely? Not in other phrases but in this one?

Remember, you said from the outset that "wenig" vs. "wenige" is extremely complicated. There is not one person involved in this topic who does not at least read German fluently, so examining some of the fine points does seem to be reasonable and perhaps even necessary. 

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:


> Hmm. Google "wenig gebildete Menschen" and scan the results. I looked and could only find the meaning "poorly educated people". I'm not saying that the other meaning is not possible, but in this phrase doesn't it seem rather unlikely? Not in other phrases but in this one?


Sure, because all people who are aware of the two possibilities would not express the other thought in this ambigious way.

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:


> Sure, because all people who are aware of the two possibilities would not express the other thought in this ambigious way.


I think all the questions have been answered. Do you have anything to add? 

Gaer


----------

